# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Pas op met dutch pharma!!!

## Mandy1972

http://kassa.vara.nl/vraag-beantwoor...ma/cpagina/15/

Ik word via een prive bericht benaderd om een gratis proef pakketje van bovenstaande firma te proberen. Ik heb even gegoogled en er zijn nog te veel mensen die hier in trappen en veel geld kwijt zijn, jammer....

Wees gewaarschuwd.

Grtz Mandy

----------


## Raimun

> http://kassa.vara.nl/vraag-beantwoor...ma/cpagina/15/
> 
> Ik word via een prive bericht benaderd om een gratis proef pakketje van bovenstaande firma te proberen. Ik heb even gegoogled en er zijn nog te veel mensen die hier in trappen en veel geld kwijt zijn, jammer....
> 
> Wees gewaarschuwd.
> 
> Grtz Mandy


Bedankt voor de *waarschuwing !!* 
Dit lijkt mij inderdaad 'n twijfelachtige firma ....hun alg. voorwaarden steken juridisch mooi in elkaar !! ...oppassen geblazen dus !!!!
Zeer veel addertjes onder het gras !!..voor de onoplettende consument / slachtoffer ....!!!

Is 'n afdeling van *TETRIX BV ...KvK. Breda !!*

Tot dezelfde groep hoort eveneens : *Crystal Collections* ...
waar je aan identiek dezelfde voorwaarden en volgens hetzelfde vangnet 
krystallen sculpturen kan bestellen ..

Je hebt inderdaad vrij vlug 'n lidmaatschap van 1 jaar aan je broek .;minimale afname van 6 leveringen ....
Meer info vind je ook bij ""* Consuwijzer ""*  waar de praktijken van bedoelde firma's goed gekend zijn !!! 

*Bij deze nog 'n bericht aan "" Maartje "" ??....*
Welke leuke verrassingen jij nog in petto hebt voor de leden van dit forum mag Joost weten !!
Dit is niet zo'n leuke !!...die je zeker niet meer in 'n privé bericht hoeft te zenden !! 
of... schuw je de openbaarheid ????..en heb je andere belangen die meespelen ????

----------

